# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se vini në sofrën e Shkodrës

## goldian

ca bahet keshtu
vetm shkodra jone ka met pa sofer
ku je ma den bosi
ku je ma behar 
ku jeni mare naquka shkodrane si na lat pa sofer
hajde mledhna iher per nej thashethem

----------


## bebushja

mirembrema shkodra)
ta gezoni sofren e re ,ckemi goldian ,si keni qene me shendet,cthote shkolla?
naten e mire e gjithe te mirat.

----------


## white_snake

Mbrema Skodra,

mire se ju gjetem :buzeqeshje: 

nj pershendetje pe ret gjith ju

----------


## Zemrushi

Paska merdhit kjo sofer, njiri i gjall nuk e futka surratin itu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

Si keni nje morr, shkodrane e shkodrana ,marre nuk po ju vje qe e kishit lane shkodren pa sofer deri tash, ha ha ha, ta gezoni sofren .
Veç kange e barsaleta du me nigju te kjo sofer.

----------


## Zemrushi

[size=14pt]*Besoj qe itu duke na vizitu me nje klikim, ke cdo gja rreth shkodres, nqs begenis Mir se t'vish*[/size]

----------


## Arben-30

*Pershendetje Dhkodraaaaaaaa .*

----------


## Zemrushi

Mirmrama Shkodra , aka ndonje shkodra/e online ne kto caste apo ja?

----------


## saura

> Mirmrama Shkodra , aka ndonje shkodra/e online ne kto caste apo ja?


U ça jam knaq me muzik ,tan diten ,te ajo sito qe me dhe ti ,flm shume.

----------


## goldian

mirmrama iher tanve
bebushja si te kam ty se mka marre malli mi fol dy fjale me ty
white snake,saura,arben nje pershendetje per ju
zemrushi shume interesant siti juaj respekte
kete dashin baj be se e njofta
ku jane keto vajzzat shkodrane me na e ba nej kafe

----------


## Linda5

*Mirmroma Shkodra ...si po ja kaloni*

----------


## bebushja

mirdita shkodra :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adaes

Pa u mledhkan shkodrant ktu njiher...hallall
Mirmama Shkoder  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## -Alda-

Waaaaa miremrama tanve iher. 
Si nuk e kam ditur une qe eshte hap sofra mar. Ktu ndjehem si ne shpi teme.
goldian shyqyr qe e ke hap se marre per ne pa ni sofer.

Persh te tanve dhe mire se te vini te sofra jone :buzeqeshje: 

goldian pucc naqe.


Gjithe te mirat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

o alde a premtan se per nate ke me ken ne sofer 
se kena met keq naqe
tana sofrat jane plat e per plat vec na kena met si jetima
si pa shndrit forumi prej tejet

----------


## -Alda-

> Paska merdhit kjo sofer, njiri i gjall nuk e futka surratin itu


Prit mar ti mos u ngut me fol se ashte ftohte e nuk kena dal shume ktej :perqeshje: 
Si shkodran me dukesh ti mu apo gaboj?

Mire se ke ardh e te lumshin kambet.

----------


## -Alda-

goldian do baj cmos qe te jem pernate ktu e ta cojme sofren tone perpara.

Po Juli te ka ra kund ne sy se edhe ajo ashte ba per mall.

Une e ti e shnrisim krejt kete sofer mar :ngerdheshje: 

Hugsss naqe.

Si nuk te kam pyt asiher ku rri ne Shk ti, nese ban gjithmone.
Thuj inicialet se e gjej vete :perqeshje:  haha shaka mar naqe.

----------


## goldian

une rri te putini

----------


## -Alda-

Nadja mire tanve.
Si fjetet ju?

Kalofshi mire tan dhe mos harxhoni shume sot :ngerdheshje: 

Shnet.

----------


## drague

> Nadja mire tanve.
> Si fjetet ju?
> 
> Kalofshi mire tan dhe mos harxhoni shume sot
> 
> Shnet.


Ku je maj plakarushe??? :buzeqeshje:

----------

